# NARS - All Products



## lara (Mar 17, 2008)

Place all your *NARS* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! 
For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from NARS or posted on the official NARS website) are not posted in this thread. This is for _your _pictures.

*Some quick things to remember:*

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead or it may be edited by a moderator or administrator. 
The Specktra Swatch sub-forum has a strict no-chatter policy - in order to make this area easy to search and to provide the best results possible, all non-relevant text-based posts will be removed. To thank someone please use the 'thanks' button or add to their reputation using the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 icon under their username. 






This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *NARS* discussion forum for the NARS gurus to answer!


----------



## lara (Mar 17, 2008)

NARS *Venice *lipstick on unlined lips.





NARS *Venice* lipstick





MAC *Porcelain Pink*, NARS *Venice*, MAC *Bombshell* lipsticks.





NARS *Miss Sadie* lipliner.





NARS *Miss Sadie* lipliner.





NARS *Schiap *lipstick on unlined lips.





NARS *Schiap *lipstick.


----------



## Chopy (Mar 18, 2008)

*Orgasm*


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Mar 18, 2008)

*~*Here goes my *small* but growing Nars collection...*~* 

From Left:Glosses:
Stolen Kisses, Giza, Greek Holiday, Gothika, Chihuahua, Turkish Delight
Outlaw Blush 

No Flash: 






Flash: 






Outlaw: 










Swatch on NC 50 arm:
From Left (with flash):
Turkish Delight, Chihuahua, Gothika, Greek Holiday, Giza, Stolen Kisses, Outlaw blush 





No Flash:


----------



## lara (Mar 19, 2008)

NARS *Night Porter *eyeshadow.





NARS *Desire *blush.





NARS *Luster *blush.





NARS *Deep Throat* blush.





NARS *Laguna *bronzer.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 21, 2008)

Night Flight + Rated R photos taken in rapidly fading natural light. Exhibit A taken had some help from Mr. Lightglobe  >_<

Nightflight:





Rated R Duo:





Exhibit A:





Swatches on NW45 skin in natural lighting (Click thumbnails for larger image):









Cloudburst, Night Flight, Black Tied


----------



## effloresce_ (Mar 21, 2008)

NARS Orgasm comparison picture with some 'dupes'.
http://img.makeupalley.com/8/3/2/4/856723.JPG


----------



## lara (Mar 22, 2008)

NARS *Frisky Summer* on unlined lips.





NARS *Frisky Summer*.





NARS *Bloodwork *on unlined lips.





NARS *Orgasm *gloss on unlined lips.





NARS *Funny Face* lipliner.





NARS *Jungle Red* lipliner.


----------



## radarlove (Mar 22, 2008)

Giza lipgloss:











Earth Angel eyeshadow duo:






Bellissima eyeshadow duo:






Abyssinia eyeshadow single (new colour):






Orgasm blush:


----------



## loci (Mar 25, 2008)

*Night Porter*





*Rebecca Duo*





































I'll post my blush collection next time


----------



## lara (Mar 26, 2008)

NARS *Giza *on unlined lips





NARS Giza





NARS *Bilitis *on unlined lips.





NARS *Bilitis*.





NARS *Bloodwork*.


----------



## loci (Mar 26, 2008)

My Nars blush collection swatches ~ (●′ω`●)

For reference, I'm NC 20/25, EL Double Wear Light 1.0, Chanel 20, Dior20, Alima Beige 2



*Deep Throat*










*Mata Hari (Right) & Gina (Left)*











































































*NARS Crazed*


----------



## wannabelyn (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## sincola (Apr 1, 2008)

edited to add a thumbnail! Sorry, I thought that the picture size complied with the rules (800x572)


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 2, 2008)

Some of my Nars. I might swatch stuff this weekend, but the natural light got bad suddenly. These were all taken in natural light, no enhancements or anything fancy.




The Night Series collection. Night Star, Night Snow, Night Fever (top). Night Rider, Night Clubbing, and Night Fairy (bottom).



Blush: Lovejoy




Blush: Outlaw



 Blush: Mata Hari.

They're all linked, so if the pics are too small, you can click to see larger versions.


----------



## loci (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 16, 2008)

Swatches!


Left to right: Dolce Vita, Pigalle, Christina, Transeurope Express, Morocco, Red Lizard, Captiva. All lipsticks




Night Fairy, Night Clubbing, Night Rider, Night Fever, Night Star, and Night Snow

The last two are incredibly difficult, if not impossible, to see.


----------



## loci (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## paopao (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## ginger9 (Apr 28, 2008)

left to right:
blushes: Sin, Orgasm, Desire, Habanera e/s duo






Gothica l/g, Dolce Vita l/s





On C35, medium pigmented lips
No flash, Dolce Vita




Flash, Dolce Vita




No flash, DV l/s w/ Gothica l/g




Flash, DV l/s w/ Gothica l/g


----------



## mezzamy (Apr 30, 2008)

NARS Luster Blush



























NARS Torrid Blush


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (May 2, 2008)




----------



## paopao (May 7, 2008)




----------



## paopao (May 26, 2008)




----------



## yummy0511 (May 26, 2008)

NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil : Belle De Jour

Attachment 5802

Attachment 5803

Attachment 5804

Attachment 5807

Attachment 5808


----------



## dangerousmuffins (May 26, 2008)

Here is my small collection of NARS.

Blushes/Highlighters:
Albatross, Angelika (my fave), Desire,






Mounia, Orgasm, Outlaw






Taos






Eye Shadows:
Night Fever, Night Flight, Santorini






Lipsticks:
Gipsy, Hindu, Tamango






Lipgloss:
Boogie Nights


----------



## wannabelyn (Jun 7, 2008)

an updated post of my blush collection

With Flash





Without Flash


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 7, 2008)

Oasis, Lovejoy, Night Flight, Night Clubbing, Night Porter


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 8, 2008)

NARS orgasm blush


----------



## aziajs (Jun 10, 2008)

*Night Fever*










*Night Breed*










*Zardoz*










*Taj Mahal*










*Babe*










Misfit, Surbaya, Mediteranee
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...s/P2090041.jpg


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Jul 3, 2008)

These are the only NARS eyeshadows that I have and I LOVE them!!

For keyword search:
Night Flight, Night Porter and Night Fever


----------



## Ascella (Jul 22, 2008)

Blushes (clockwise): Mata Hari, Orgasm, Gilda


----------



## lara (Jul 23, 2008)

NARS *Sex Machine*





NARS *Portofino*





NARS *Albatross*


----------



## Emi-lyn (Aug 1, 2008)

All clickable thumbnails!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







NARS Desire & Orgasm




NARS Torrid & Crazed


----------



## Ivana-Maria (Aug 16, 2008)

Persepolis:


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 24, 2008)

Lipglosses, Top to bottom:
Stolen Kisses
Sunset Strip
Sandpiper
Scandal
Stella






Lipglosses (on NC45 skin), left to right:
Stella, Scandal, Sandpiper, Sunset Strip, Stolen Kisses





NC45, lipglosses, no liner:

bare lips (lip balm)





Stolen Kisses





Sunset Strip





Sandpiper





Scandal





Stella


----------



## nazia (Aug 25, 2008)

Swatched on NC30/NC35


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 29, 2008)

NARS Lip Gloss in *Moon Fleet*
*



*
*



*

NARS Lipstick *Promiscuous*










NARS Lipstick in *Sexual Healing*








NARS Single Eyeshadow in *Fuji*









NARS Duo Eyeshadow in *Mediteranee*


----------



## Lndsy (Sep 11, 2008)

Thebes in natural light with no base






Misfit in natural light with no base


----------



## sleepyhead (Sep 11, 2008)

i haven't seen any swatches of the new "super orgasm" so i thought i'd share
taken under direct sunlight





it's way more "glittery" than the original orgasm
under flash light
http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/k...perOrgasm2.jpg
in natural (but not direct) lighting super orgasm has less gold shimmer in it, so the color looks more pink (where as the orignal looks more peachy)

http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/k...perOrgasm3.jpg
the glitters are fairly big. here's a comparison with another "glittery" blush Angelika. you can see the glitter in super orgasm is even larger

http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/k...perOrgasm4.jpg
some of the glitters actually looks like small pieces of gold foil





i just want to add that the glitters are half transparent. so in some angles they don't look as obvious


----------



## LeMacDiva (Sep 11, 2008)

*Nars Discontinued this--- SILVANA*














****Also discontinued PLAISIR****

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g2...Plaisir008.jpg






(photos taken in natural light)


----------



## babyso (Sep 11, 2008)

Just wanted to share my NARS blush collection!  This is all of the blushes (except Sex and Nirvana, which I am desperately searching for).  Thanks for looking!

http://img.makeupalley.com/3/7/6/3/1063662.JPG


----------



## kimmy (Sep 14, 2008)

nars sayonara/turkish delight lipstain/gloss duo on NC25/30 skin


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 16, 2008)

Blade Runner (L); Arctic (R)


----------



## Risser (Sep 17, 2008)

Super Orgasm v.s. Orgasm





Super Orgasm


----------



## anguria (Sep 17, 2008)

On NC30


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 17, 2008)

Carioca (cream):daylight




Indoors




Daylight


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 24, 2008)

Orgasm vs Super Orgasm









Plaisir, Taos, Albatross
Gueule de Nuit, Crazed





Laguna Bronzer, Sin/Casino Duo


----------



## lara (Sep 24, 2008)

NARS *Orgasm *blush.





MAC Ambering Rose
*NARS Lustre*
MAC Afterdusk
MAC Dollymix


----------



## loci (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## Chopy (Oct 1, 2008)

Lipstick Timbuktu











Blush Oasis






Blush Oasis / Blush Orgasm


----------



## glitariibabe (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Satin Taupe Vs. Ashes to Ashes*     +Many other Nars Swatches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*No base, Swiped approx. 4x for each shadow(except for MAC's ST only swiped 2x) and 1x for each lipgloss(NC 15-25 skin)*
FYI Half of these colors wouldn't even show up on skin darker than NC 30(they are so light!/Not very pigmented at all!), The cream shadows have amazing staying power/Pigmentation, but that's more than I can say for the powders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it's too bad because they are beautiful colors

Inside/No flash...ST=satin taupe; A2A=Ashes to Ashes




Outside




Outside Close-up




Close-up of Cairo(L) and Corfu(R)




Close-up of Voyage(L) and Night Rider(R)


----------



## magi (Oct 17, 2008)

Cream Eye Shadows
"Maracaibo" - "Myconos" - "Penelope"







"Night Porter" - "Night Flight" - "Night Fever"







"Night Flight" wet & dry - compared to other shades







"Night Fever" compared to MACs "Beauty Marked" on different Bases







Night Series Mini Palette







"Angelika"







"Albatross" & "Sin" Blush Duo


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 5, 2008)

*Lipsticks: Dolce Vita, Corinthe, Niagara, Flamengo, Belle De Jour*






*Matte Velvet Pencils: Cruella, Dragon Girl, Seirra, Walkyrie, Calliope, Bettina, Sex Machine*


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 18, 2008)

All swatches are taken with flash on nw15 skin on a painterly paintpot- except lip products




































Products above not in any certain order. Just listed for search purposes.

Nars Eyeshadow Duo in Joliee Poupee, Cleo and Iceland. Singles in california, night fever, night porter, Night Flight, Blondie, Bengali, China Blue, Fathom, Himalayas, Lulu, strada, Night Series Palette in Night Star, night Clubbing, Night Snow, Night Rider, Night Fever, Night fairy

Lipstick in Galaxy girl, Beautiful Liar. Gloss in Turkish Delight Rose Birman

Nars Copacabana multiple


----------



## wannabelyn (Dec 1, 2008)

*NARS best palette*

Some swatches from the best palette vs bobbbi brown's stonewashed nude palette. Swatches done on NC25 asian skin. I find that most of the lighter shades don't even show up so this was the best i could do.


----------



## Solace (Dec 1, 2008)

*nars 9947 palette*


















himalayas = mac nanogold e/s
ondine = mac smudged violet from shadowy lady quad
surabaya = mac mulch but more reddish.


----------



## littlegreen11 (Dec 2, 2008)

Swatches of NARS Lipstick in "Napoli"

on pigmented lips fair skin with yellow undertones


----------



## Jojo Ungh (Dec 26, 2008)

Angelika








Torrid


----------



## lara (Jan 14, 2009)

TheBalm *Hot Mamma* vs NARS *Orgasm*





*Cactus Flower* cream blush.





*Roman Holiday* lipstick.





*Roman Holiday* lipstick swatched.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 16, 2009)

NARS Sugarland Duo (Base: MAC Painterly p/p) - NARS Pink Panther Cream Duo





NARS Himalayas, NARS Voyage, NARS Brazil Duo, NARS Belly Dance Duo (Base: MAC Painterly P/P)





NARS Holiday Eye Shadow Palette: Kilimanjaro I, Bohemian Gold II, Surabaya II, Ondine, Night Flight (Himalayas [see swatch above]) (Base: MAC Painterly P/P)


----------



## Mirella (Jan 16, 2009)

NARS Torrid


----------



## sleepyhead (Jan 17, 2009)

l'oreal hip eyeshadow duo in flashy vs. nars misfit




misfit on top, flashy on the bottom












the darker side l'oreal one is more blue, has less shimmer and is a lot chalkier

and 2 nail polishes
Chinatown





Orgasm


----------



## mabeth (Jan 17, 2009)

*Orgasm Blush & Laguna Bronzer Duo*


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 21, 2009)

Hula Hula duo...
click to enlarge


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 22, 2009)

Nars Eye shadows:

Duos: Underworld, Demon Lover
Cream: Granada
Singles: Night Breed, Night Rider

Blushes and Cream Blushes:

Blushes: Sin & Casino duo, Deep Throat, Torrid, Orgasm, Super Orgasm
            LoveJoy & Albatross duo, Taos, Outlaw, Luster, Dolce Vita

Cream Blushes: Penny Lane, Lokoum, Cactus Flower, Turkish Red

The Muliple Duo:

Malibu & Portofino

Orgasm & South beach

Lip sticks, lip glosses & Lip pots

Lip Stick: Canaille

Lip glosses: All night long, pillow talk, dolce vita

Lip pots: Caraibe, Eros


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 23, 2009)

Super Orgasm (top)
Night Life (left)
Strada (right)






On medium/beige skin


----------



## Ikara (Jan 24, 2009)

NC20, with flash

Fire down below, Christina and Beautiful liar







Gothika and Positano







Fire down below, Christina, Beautiful liar, Gothika and Positano


----------



## lara (Jan 30, 2009)

*China Blue* eyeshadow single.





Various NARS glosses:
*Bloodwork *- red lacquer
*Triple X* - clear
*Striptease *- beige frost
*Harlow *- mauve-tinted beige frost
*Orgasm *- peach frost


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 1, 2009)

NARS Amour Vs MAC Desert Rose(Both Matte),Very very similar, but 'Amour' is a peachy rose,and mac 'desert rose' is more of a  rosy peach
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*Swatches on NC40 skin tone*


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 14, 2009)

L-R (with flash)
Nars Sin, Taj Mahal, Crazed, Ninotchka on NC50 skin






and without flash:


----------



## kimmy (Feb 19, 2009)

about three to four coats of nars orgasm nail laquer on NC20 skin


----------



## Terry74 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cream blush in Montenegro
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3228/...e2bdeae3_o.jpg

Highlighting duo in Albatross/Sin
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3265/...77211820_o.jpg

Powder blush in Mounia





Powder blush in Taj Mahal





Powder blushes in Taj Mahal and Torrid (with flash)
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3444/...78c087a8_o.jpg

Powder blushes in Taj Mahal and Torrid (no flash)
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3316/...c94392fe_o.jpg

Powder blushes in Mounia and Orgasm (with flash)
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3428/...79c299b5_o.jpg

Powder blushes in Mounia and Orgasm (no flash)
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3089/...f2737a22_o.jpg

Nail polish in Chinatown (two coats)


----------



## wannabelyn (Feb 28, 2009)

Some Spring 2009 eyeshadows on NC25

Hula Hula eyeshado duo, Grenadines, baby girl & Night sun

Added Egea

Texture of Hula Hula is very soft and good colour pay off.

With Flash





Without Flash


----------



## kittykit (Mar 6, 2009)

Deep Throat blush


----------



## Terry74 (Mar 10, 2009)

Blushes - Orgasm/Torrid/Mounia/Taj Mahal (no flash)





Blushes - Orgasm/Torrid/Mounia/Taj Mahal (with flash)





Lipsticks - Trans Siberian/Shanghai Express/Transeurope Express (no flash)





Lipsticks - Trans Siberian/Shanghai Express/Transeurope Express (with flash)


----------



## Terry74 (Mar 16, 2009)

Taos blush






Taos blush swatched (daylight)


----------



## Thornberry (Mar 19, 2009)

My very small, and new NARS total collection: 



Ita Kabuki brush - ideal for highlighting, can be used for blush
The multiple in Portofino

















My first post ^-^


----------



## Terry74 (Mar 20, 2009)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3537/...08fc4b.jpg?v=0
Multiples - with flash

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3015/...da2b9b.jpg?v=0
Multiples - no flash

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3285/...f3e50b.jpg?v=0
Multiples - with flash


----------



## vivianhw (Mar 20, 2009)

TOP TO BOTTOM: CHIHUAHUA-GIZA-SUNSET STRIP-ORGASM





LEFT TO RIGHT: CHIHUAHUA-GIZA-SUNSET STRIP-ORGASM


----------



## vivianhw (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry Pics Too Big and I got a warning


----------



## ErikaC (Mar 20, 2009)

Multiple Copacabana
Multiple Orgasm
Blush Orgasm


----------



## Terry74 (Mar 27, 2009)

Grenadines e/s (no flash)


----------



## Kesha (Apr 2, 2009)

TOP
LEFT TO RIGHT:
SERTAO - TAJ MAHAL - EXHIBIT A - SUPER ORGASM






BOTTOM
LEFT TO RIGHT:
CRAZED - DESIRE - MATA HARI - AMOUR


----------



## Terry74 (Apr 5, 2009)

Lipglosses - Supervixen, Sandpiper
Velvet Matte Lip Pencil - Bettina
Lip lacquer - Butterfield 8
(with flash)






(no flash)






(with flash)


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 8, 2009)

top to bottom: Desire, Taos, Exhibit A





top to bottom: torrid, taj mahal

All swatches on NC50

Underworld









Star Sailor









Mediterranee









Rated R









Sea, Sex and Sun









NARS pallete from Sephora 9947









top to bottom: kilimanjaro I, bohemian gold II, surbaya II





left to right: himalayas, ondine, night flight

Galapagos





All swatches on NC 50


----------



## Terry74 (Apr 11, 2009)

Casino and Laguna bronzers (no flash)





Casino and Laguna bronzers - swatched with flash


----------



## Binni (Apr 12, 2009)

e/s Duo Cleo






e/s Fathom, e/s Duo Jolie Poupee, Blush Crazed






e/s Duo Pandora


----------



## RayannaBanana (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## red (Apr 12, 2009)

Blush Sin


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## charmaine 82 (Apr 19, 2009)

NARS 
taj mahal


----------



## naijapretty (Apr 19, 2009)

NARS bronzers in Tuomota, Cap Vert, Malaysia and Rapa nui. they are matte, no shimmer

http://i396.photobucket.com/albums/p...y/103_2224.jpg


anti-clockwise: Tuomota, Cap Vert, Malaysia, Rapa Nui. 




http://i396.photobucket.com/albums/p...y/103_2222.jpg


----------



## Terry74 (Apr 23, 2009)

Misfit eyeshadow duo





(with flash)





(no flash)


----------



## greatscott2000 (Apr 24, 2009)

Nars Summer 09 swatches

Scorched Sun duo on hand





Belize lipgloss





Rapa nui Bronzer Multiple


----------



## Terry74 (May 2, 2009)

Pandora eyeshadow duo





(with flash)





(no flash)


----------



## Monsy (May 2, 2009)




----------



## Soire (May 5, 2009)

Night Porter.






Natural light.






Flash.






Albatross.






Natural light.






Flash.


----------



## cherries_etc (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Monsy (May 8, 2009)




----------



## perfectdefect (May 13, 2009)

Nars eye shadows over bases
Grenadines is over Mac Red Velvet shade stick
Night Porter is over Mac Cakeshop shade stick
Night Flight is over Mac Sea Me shade stick


----------



## Sabrunka (May 13, 2009)

NARS Multiple swatches in South Beach, Palm Beach, Orgasm and Maui (in that order left to right)


----------



## Blushbaby (May 19, 2009)

Nars Albatross and Nars Luster on NC50 skin


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (May 31, 2009)

NARS New Modern Love Palette (exclusive to NARS.com and part of Nordstrom's anniversary collection)





Top- L to R
Alhambra, Jezebel, India Song
Bottom- L to R
Tokyo, Habanera, Pandora





Top- L to R
Tokyo, Alhambra

Middle- L to R
Habanera, Jezebel

Bottom- L to R
Pandora, India Song





Top- L to R
Alhambra, Jezebel, India Song
Bottom- L to R
Tokyo, Habanera, Pandora


----------



## Kesha (Jun 2, 2009)

Nars DUO CLEO





Nars DUO BLUE ANGEL (discontinue)





Nars CANCAN





Nars EMMANUELLE





Nars LAGUNA


----------



## Caipirinha (Jun 4, 2009)

Torrid blush + Frisky Summer gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








(You can see the small and thin shimmer of the Torrid, is very nice)


----------



## perfectdefect (Jun 10, 2009)

Nars Albatross highlighter.  All swatches taken in daylight.


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Jun 11, 2009)

NARS Deep Throat blush


----------



## barbie.doll (Jun 14, 2009)

NARS South Beach Multiple 

http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/1237/img3969p.jpg
http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/5952/img3973.jpg
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/796/img3975r.jpg
http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/2327/img3991b.jpg


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Nars Loves San Francisco set*


----------



## Kesha (Jul 9, 2009)

NARS POWDER BLUSHES








BIGGER IMAGE: http://img.makeupalley.com/9/1/3/6/1472326.JPG


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## RoseMe (Jul 26, 2009)

Nars Lovejoy on NC25-30 face.


----------



## mochabean (Jul 27, 2009)

From L to R:

Nars l/s in Fast Ride
Nars Modern Love Palette: 
Top: Alhambra, Jezebel, India Song
Bottom: Tokyo, Habanera, Pandora





Fast Ride l/s:


----------



## Inoon (Jul 31, 2009)

funny face lipstick


----------



## wannabelyn (Aug 3, 2009)

Modern Love Palette, Pleasures of Paris Palette & Essential Eye Palette

With Flash





Without Flash





Pleasures of Paris closeup with flash





Essential Eye Palette closeup with flash





Modern love closeup with flash


----------



## glowingface (Aug 3, 2009)

swatches for Velvet matte pencil by NARS






Some NARS lipgloss











Some lipgloss by NARS
















A NARS duo comparison with eye shadows of other brand (MAC)


----------



## Inoon (Aug 5, 2009)

bare lips




Hot wired


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 7, 2009)

Rose Birman (sheer raspberry cream)/Chihuahua (sheer bubblegum pink cream)






Sweet Dreams (pink gold with shimmer)/Harlow (beige silver with shimmer)







Giza (sheer peach creme)/Boogie Nights (metallic raspberry)


----------



## paopao (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## charmaine 82 (Aug 21, 2009)

dolce vita blush on NC 25


----------



## cutemiauw (Aug 22, 2009)

NARS Torrid, Taj Mahal, Gilda, Gina, Amour, Albatross swatch, taken on NC44 skin, natural light. The colors was a bit more vivid in person.


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## glowingface (Aug 29, 2009)

Heavy swatch





Light Swatch

Enjoy!!


----------



## rosesilence (Sep 8, 2009)

Here are my nars duo eyeshadows depotted on a mac 15 palette.

Picture taken with flash, but the colours are pretty realistic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From up to down and left to right: 

All about Eve, Bohemian Gold, Sugarland, Cordura
Iceland, Rated R, Cleo, Habanera
Violetta, Bysance, Belly Dance





The next pictures were taken with natural light, no flash (NC20 skin, for reference)

chastity lacquer on my lips





hot wired lacquer on my lips, 





nars babe lipgloss on my lips and the product itself









Comparison bettween baby doll lacquer and orgasm lipgloss:



 



Xanadu nars lipstick, discontinued. Gorgeous nude colour, but very dry; so in my lips I have to use alwasy with clear gloss, as pictured. The picture on my lips was taken with artificial light



 



My nars blushes:

luster blush,  indirect sunlight, swatch on my wrist`s back:





indirect sunlight, all my blushes:





direct sunlight, all my blushes:


----------



## Caipirinha (Sep 8, 2009)

Brumes duo:













Mekong eyeshadow:













Fez - Cordura I





Fez - Galapagos


----------



## CarolMG (Sep 11, 2009)

Indian Summer.


----------



## glowingface (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## fets (Nov 3, 2009)

some lip products:





Orgasm multiple:





Single eyeshadows:




Night Series:






Cream eyeshadows:





Duos:













Blushes:
















Exclusive blushes:


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 5, 2009)

Finally got my *Taj Mahal* blush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_click image a second time in imageshack window to view it larger._


----------



## BritneyDawn (Nov 13, 2009)

Nars SugarLand Duo






Swatch


----------



## BritneyDawn (Nov 14, 2009)

Nars Eyeshadow Single in "Lola Lola" 







Nars Eyeshadow Single in "Nepal" 





Nars Eyeshadow Duo In "All About Eve"


----------



## zerin (Nov 14, 2009)

NARS HOLIDAY 2009 COLLECTION


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 15, 2009)

NARS Eyeliner Stylo (Blue Bayou and Nuits Blanches)


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Nov 18, 2009)

NARS Orgasm, MAC Peachykeen, NARS Torrid


----------



## glowingface (Nov 19, 2009)

_NARS BLUSH SWATCH_
_DEEP THROAT, TORRID, SIN, DOLCE VITA, OUTLAW_


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 20, 2009)

NARS Soft Touch Shadow Pencil (Aigle Noir, Skorpios and Goddess)


----------



## Amarie (Dec 4, 2009)

Dupe of Nars Orgasm and Milani Luminous

***






*Top Orgasm Nars - Bottom Luminous Milani*


----------



## glowingface (Dec 5, 2009)

NARS RED LIPSTICK SWATCHES


----------



## ledisxo (Dec 17, 2009)

Nars -  Day and Night palette 















 Abyssinia (delicate pearl sheen)




 Sugarland (glimmering apricot), 




 Fathom (pink tulle with silver shimmer)




 Cleo (seafoam shimmer)




 Underworld (deep blue grey pearl)




 Night Breed (black with silver glitter)
=D Enjoy.


----------



## Jangsara (Dec 17, 2009)

NARS Nightflight:










Compared to MAC Blue Flame:


----------



## splattergirl (Jan 11, 2010)

L-R MAC Blue Sorcery, NARS Tropic on nw15; thought they were dupes but obviously they are nowhere near and Tropic reminds me more of MAC Bottle green


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 16, 2010)

NARS Glitter Pencils - Le Sept and Mudd Club


----------



## glowingface (Jan 17, 2010)

*Comparison: NARS Brousse and Cordura*





*Comparison: NARS Brousse, MAC Satin Taupe, Signed Sealed,*
*Graphology*





*Swatches: NARS Brousse, MAC Signed Sealed, Satin Taupe*





*Comparison: NARS Cordura, Fez, MAC Go, Romp, Mulch, Bronze*





*Swatches: NARS Cordura, Fez, MAC Bronze, Mulch*


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 3, 2010)

NARS Spring 2010 swatches

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v206/kittymm/1-15.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v206/kittymm/1-15.jpg
Nars Orgasm Illuminator swatch


----------



## NorthGirl (Feb 16, 2010)

NARS Angelica blush


----------



## glowingface (Feb 19, 2010)

_NARS Lipstick swatches: Gipsy, Beautiful Liar, Flair, Flamenco, Christina, Manhunt_





_NARS Lipstick swatches: Gipsy, Beautiful Liar, Flair, Flamenco, Christina, Manhunt_
_(in different lighting, with Flash)_

Note: please read the lipstick name labeled Liar as Beautiful Liar on the pictures.


----------



## Vixxan (Feb 23, 2010)

Studio Fix Fluid NC50


----------



## glowingface (Feb 24, 2010)

_*NARS HOLIDAY PALETTE*_ 





*Swatches of Kilimanjaro I, Surabaya II, Bohemian Gold II*





*Swatches of Himalayas, Ondine, Night Flight*

All these colors are permanent, available in duos and singles.


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 22, 2010)

NARS Sheer Glow Foundation (Benares and New Orleans)





NARS Sheer Glow Foundation (Macao and Cadiz)


----------



## ktbeta (Mar 29, 2010)

Multiple Duo in Maldives / Riviera


----------



## momo adachi (Apr 16, 2010)

NARS Ophelia lip gloss (spring 2010) picture taken in natural light, slight overcast, swatched on standard office paper 

http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/9979/20100404771.jpg


----------



## momo adachi (Apr 16, 2010)

http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/3...overswatch.jpg

NARS Easy Lover lip gloss (spring 2010)
picture taken in natural light, slight overcast
swatched on standard office paper


----------



## lara (May 27, 2010)

NARS *Dragon Girl* velvet matte lip pencil


----------



## Kirsty (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Jun 5, 2010)

Nars Multiple Tints (LE for S/S 2010) in Beverly Hills (sheer red), Turks & Caicos (sheer orange), and Cadaques (sheer fuchsia)


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 8, 2010)

Deep Throat Blue, D Gorgeous SHadow, Key largo Duo






Blue Bayuo Eyeliner Stylo, Kitty Eyeliner, Nabucco Stylo, Burn it Blue, Camarque, Nomad






Ophelia, Sweet Revenge


----------



## lolaB (Jun 10, 2010)

*Albatross, Amour*





*Angelika, Desire*





*Cactus Flower, Crazed*





*Lokoum, Lovejoy





Luster, Mounia





Nico, Oasis





Orgasm, Sin





Taos, Torrid





Taj Mahal





Montenegro





Sin





Sertao, Super Orgasm





Deep Throat





Exhibit A*





*Madly*


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nars Multiple Tint
beverly hills, cadaques, turks and caicos, 
amour blush, st barts multiple


----------



## lara (Jun 14, 2010)

NARS *Orgasm*





Korres Peach, NARS *Orgasm*





NARS *Emmanuelle*





NARS *Emmanuelle* without any base or primer


----------



## glowingface (Jun 16, 2010)

*NARS Blush in LUSTER*





*Close -up of NARS Blush in LUSTER (Different Light set up)*





*Swatches of MAC Trace Gold, NARS Luster and MSF Duo (Medium Dark)*


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Deep Throat Blush









Blended on left, heavily swatched on right


----------



## kimmae17 (Jul 22, 2010)

left -Strawberry Fields, Daphne, 
top right - Rajasthan, Tzarine under it















strawberry fields






doucleor blush, and rajasthan eyeshadow


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Jul 29, 2010)

Nars Strawberry Fields Lip Gloss. The picture of it in the bottle is more of the color in real life but shiny brighter and bit more red with purple/burgundy undertones imo. So pretty.

I'm NC20, and will have to bronze a bit so it doesn't look "vampy" or "gothic" even though I don't think so, I know someone will lol. It's pretty though and opaque. I have between light/med. pigmented lips.


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 1, 2010)

NARS Pleasures of Paris Palette (No Base)
L-R - Nepal, Violetta, Demon Lover, Fez, Abyssinia, Cordura


----------



## anne082 (Aug 2, 2010)

*NARS Sheer Glow Foundation*

	1- Punjab (Medium 1)
	2- Stromboli (Medium 3)
	3- Barcelona (Medium 4)


----------



## anne082 (Aug 5, 2010)

*NARS Duo Eyeshadow*

South Pacific (shimmering blue turquoise/ dark aquamarine)

Sea, Sex, Sun (shimmering moss/ golden mustard)


----------



## ktbeta (Aug 5, 2010)

*Pleasures of Paris Palette*


----------



## ktbeta (Aug 9, 2010)

Kilimanjaro, Iceland, Bellissima, All About Eve, Madagascar
Summer Time, Camargue, Burn It Blue, Madrague, Tokyo





Indian Summer, Key Largo, Windstar, Portobello, Star Sailor
Rated R, Silk Road, Elsa, Alhambra, Kalahari





Kuala Lampur, Isolde, Earth Angel, Persepolis, Violetta
Underworld, Habanera, Egea, Mediteranee, Sugarland





India Song, Pandora, Jolie Poupee, Brumes, Cleo
Taiga, Scorching Sun, Charade, Cordura, Paris





Caravaggio, Demon Lover, South Pacific, Misfit, Surabaya
Brousse, Blade Runner, Eurydice


----------



## kimmae17 (Aug 9, 2010)

sephora exclusive lipglosses


----------



## soco210 (Aug 10, 2010)

NARS Rajasthan


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 10, 2010)

Rajasthan duo





comparison swatches:




Left to right: MAC All that Glitters e/s, MAC Style Snob e/s, MAC Blonde's Gold p/m, Nars Rajasthan duo





Left to right: MAC Deep Blue Green p/m, MAC Plumage e/s, Nars Rajasthan duo

Nars Bali single:




Left to right: Nars Bali, MAC Embark, MAC Smut

Nars Roman Holiday l/s:




Left to right: MAC VGVI SE, Nars Roman Holiday, MAC Cream Cup

South Pacific Duo:











Star Sailor duo:


----------



## anne082 (Aug 11, 2010)

*NARS Cream Eyeshadow -Nomad-*









*NARS Eyeliner Stylo*
 

_Blue Bayou (teal blue)
Nuits Blanches (shiny black)
Nabucco (brown)
_

_




_

*Blush by NARS*


----------



## Half N Half (Aug 14, 2010)

*NARS Hopelessly Devoted Set*

















Deep Throat Blush & Laguna Bronzer Duo







Without Flash







With Flash







Orgasm Lipgloss







Crepuscule Lipgloss


----------



## Purple (Aug 18, 2010)

Attachment 11575
CRUISING LIPSTICK
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Attachment 11571
TZARINE EYESHADOW DUO
Attachment 11572
CAFE CON LECHE VELVET MATTE LIP PENCIL
Attachment 11573
DOUCEUR BLUSH (LIMITED EDITION)
Attachment 11574


----------



## ktbeta (Aug 21, 2010)

NARS Blush-Inspired Lip Glosses


----------



## Half N Half (Aug 27, 2010)

Rajasthan Duo















Purple Rain


----------



## Mokkaschnittche (Aug 29, 2010)

9947 Holiday palette:






Upper row: Kilimanjaro I, Bohemian Gold II, Surabaya II.
Lower row: Himalayas, Ondine, Night Flight






Kuala Lumpur Duo:











Cleo Duo:


----------



## lara (Sep 2, 2010)

NARS *Sex Machine*





NARS *Sex Machine*





NARS *Sex Machine*


----------



## wuguimei (Sep 3, 2010)

(left to right) Angelika, Super Orgasm, Albatross, Luster, and Oasis


----------



## musicalhouses (Sep 4, 2010)

NARS Pure Matte Lipstick Swatches






L-R: Bangkok, Tonkin, Terre de Feu, Volga, Vesuvio, Tashkent


----------



## kittynail (Sep 10, 2010)

Blushes: Amour and Mata Hari






Top to bottom: Mata Hari, Amour


----------



## musicalhouses (Sep 13, 2010)

NARS Tonkin on bare lips:


----------



## soco210 (Sep 14, 2010)

NARS Orgasm Illuminator (NW25)


----------



## ahhhttack (Sep 19, 2010)

NARS Christina lipstick


----------



## ahhhttack (Sep 22, 2010)

NARS Babylon duo.  Discontinued but last I checked still available in the vintage section of the NARS site.


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nars Lipsticks - Taken in natural light with flash
(MAC C7 skin for reference)

L to R: Shanghai Express, Fire Down Below, Scarlet Empress






L to R: Transeurope Express, Funny Face, Christina, Shrinagar, Dolce Vita





L to R: Morocco, Corinthe, Viva Las Vegas, Beautiful Liar






Pigalle


----------



## Beauty11111 (Oct 15, 2010)

sheer glow, sheer matte, firming foundation in siberia:


----------



## soco210 (Oct 29, 2010)

NARS Gina Blush - NW25


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 5, 2010)

NARS Melusine Eyeshadow Duo:






  	Light Side Comparison Swatches on NW15/20 Skin:
  	(MAC Arctic Grey, MAC Hypnotizing, NARS Melusine Duo (Light Side), MAC Style Snob)





  	Purple Side Comparison Swatches on NW15/20 Skin:
  	(MAC Very Violet, MAC Fig 1, NARS Melusine Duo (Purple Side), MAC Vile Violet, MAC Nocturnelle)


----------



## wannabelyn (Nov 13, 2010)

NARS Amour. Gorgeous, looks darker on pan.


----------



## Fianna (Nov 14, 2010)

NARS Downtown l/g on lips


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 17, 2010)

NARS Lipstick Swatch on NC45!​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​


----------



## MatejaK (Dec 8, 2010)

Lip Lacquer in Chelsea Girls (on NC 15):


----------



## glowingface (Dec 8, 2010)

*Urban Decay Honey, Baked Eyeshadow, MAC Goldmine, Amberlights Eyeshadow MAC Rose Gold Pigment, NARS Etrusque Eyeshadow*


----------



## soco210 (Jan 14, 2011)

NARS Everlasting Love 15th Anniversary Palette





  	Eyeshadows in Edie, Underworld (I), Underworld (II), Night Breed




  	Orgasm Blush, Orgasm over South Beach, South Beach Multiple




  	Lipstick in Belle De Jour, Chelsea Girls Laquer, Lipsticks in Promiscuous and Dolce Vita


----------



## ahhhttack (Jan 27, 2011)

The two Spring 2011 duos, Bateau Ivre and Nouveau Monde


----------



## soco210 (Feb 2, 2011)

NARS Sin Casino Blush Bronzer Duo


----------



## Fianna (Feb 14, 2011)

First Row from left to right: Catrice "Petrol keeps me running", NARS "Tropic", MAC "Pompous Blue"
  	Petrol keeps me running is a greener than Tropic and Pompous Blue isn't matte and has tinier silver flecks but the color itself is almost 100% like NARS Tropic.

  	By the way NARS Tropic stained my skin.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Rinstar (Feb 20, 2011)

http://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx128/rinstar4/nars1.jpg 

  	NARS Desperado nail polish, three coats

http://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx128/rinstar4/NARSnm2.jpg 

  	NARS Nouveau Monde e/s duo, NC15 skin


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Feb 23, 2011)

*NARS Illuminators*

*From left to right*: In-store display of Copacabana, Orgasm, Super Orgasm, Laguna





*From top to bottom:* Orgasm, Copacabana, Super Orgasm, Laguna on NW43 skin (with flash)


----------



## bumblebees24 (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Morena.Doll (Feb 28, 2011)

*NARS POWDER BLUSH*:




*From left to right*: Albatross, Deep Throat, Gina, Oasis, Lovejoy, Luster, Taj Mahal, Torrid, Sertao


----------



## Monsy (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 28, 2011)

NARS Illuminators Review here

  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway
  	MAC Cham Pale Twitter Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Heiaken (May 10, 2011)

Blade Runner eyeshadow duo swatched on UPDD.


----------



## Monsy (May 12, 2011)

nars lipsticks(l-r) : mayflower, little darling and belle de jour


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 19, 2011)

Cap Ferrat eyeshadow trio






*Cap Ferrat w/ flash*





  	Cap Ferrat no flash


----------



## luvlydee (May 23, 2011)

Nars Malaysia Multiple Bronzer



  	swiped 3x



  	blended out a bit


----------



## soco210 (Aug 11, 2011)

NARS Grand Palais Eyeshadow Duo


----------



## soco210 (Aug 31, 2011)

413 Blkr Pure Matte Lipstick


----------



## Katherinekkk (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## soco210 (Nov 16, 2011)

NARS Danmari All About Cheeks Palette






  	NARS Joyous Red Lipstick


----------



## Monsy (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 7, 2011)

*Arabian Nights palette*






*Funny Face lipstick*


----------



## soco210 (Jan 25, 2012)

Paramaribo Duo Eye Shadow









  	Douce France Trio Eye Shadow









  	Bilbao Lipstick


----------



## Fianna (Jan 30, 2012)

NARS Lhasa e/s comparison:





  	left to right: MAC Shale, MAC Mauvement, Catrice Sitting on a Volcano, MAC Circa Plum, NARS Lhasa, MAC Hypnotizing


----------



## soco210 (Feb 13, 2012)

NARS Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer - Alaska


----------



## katred (Feb 22, 2012)

Paramaribo duo





  	Lhasa

  	More swatches, comparisons and review here.


----------



## soco210 (Mar 2, 2012)

Lhasa Single Eyeshadow






  	Biarritz Single Eyeshadow


----------



## princess sarah (Mar 31, 2012)

Swatches from blog - more details there


----------



## soco210 (Apr 22, 2012)

413 Bleecker Larger Than Life Lip Gloss


----------



## LeeleeBell (Apr 23, 2012)

NARS Vendanges (summer 2012) - Click image to see it in full size


----------



## chinablaq (Apr 25, 2012)

​ Top: Torrid, Gilda, Deep Throat​ Bottom: Dolce Vita, Taj Mahal, Taos​ 

​ Top: Desire, Crazed​ Bottom: Love Joy, Exhibit A​ 

​ Torrid, Gilda, Deep Throat, Desire, Crazed, Dolce Vita, Taj Mahal, Taos, Love Joy, Exhibit A​


----------



## soco210 (Apr 25, 2012)

NARS Thakoon Nail Collection

  	Amchoor




  	Kutki




  	Lal Mirchi




  	NARS Moscow Pure Matte Lipstick (Summer 2012)


----------



## Anneri (May 1, 2012)

Moscow, Liberte and the Duo (Marie-Galante) on NC20 skin.





  	The Duo Marie Galante over different bases: UDPP, TF Glitter Glue, MAC Painterly


----------



## soco210 (May 8, 2012)

Ramatuelle Trio










  	Marie-Galante Duo


----------



## soco210 (May 26, 2012)

Buenos Aires Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil










  	Rue Saint-Honore Larger Than Life Long-wear Eyeliner







  	Liberte Blush


----------



## Monsy (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## luvlydee (Jul 8, 2012)

grenadines shadow


----------



## Monsy (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## soco210 (Jul 20, 2012)

NARS Foreplay Blush Palette








  	NARS Vent Glace Duo Eyeshadow












  	NARS High Society Trio Eyeshadow













  	NARS More Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil













  	NARS Outlaw Blush


----------



## Monsy (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## soco210 (Aug 4, 2012)

Eyeliner Stylo

  	Atlantic, Koala


----------



## mjacqueline (Oct 26, 2013)

[h=3]NARS Satin Lip Pencil Swatches[/h]   








  Lodhi





  Majella





  Yu


----------



## mjacqueline (Nov 1, 2013)

[h=3]NARS Voulez-Vous Coucher vec Moi,Ce Soir Eye and Cheek Palette swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Nov 1, 2013)

[h=3]NARS Torrid Blush swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Nov 29, 2013)

[h=3]NARS Eye Paint Iskandar and Snake Eyes[/h]


----------



## VMA2781 (Jan 5, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Nars ita brush has been discontinued? I can't find it online anywhere.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 5, 2014)

big one yes, smaller one is available


----------



## VMA2781 (Jan 6, 2014)

Monsy said:


> big one yes, smaller one is available


Thank you, i'm looking for #22 i'll keep looking then.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 30, 2014)

NARS Satin Lip Pencil in Timanfaya


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 26, 2014)

Matte Multiples


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 13, 2014)

Dual-Intensity Eyeshadows


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 13, 2014)

Taj Mahal
  Orgasm
  Moracco
  Sex Machine


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 23, 2014)

Audacious Lipstick - Anna


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 24, 2014)

Audacious Lipstick - Julie


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 24, 2014)

Allura Beauty said:


> Audacious Lipstick - Anna


  This looks much better on you than it does it me. You look amazing  I Anna.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 25, 2014)

Audacious Lipstick - Barbara


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 25, 2014)

Audacious Lipstick - Jeanne


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 25, 2014)

Allura Beauty said:


> Audacious Lipstick - Jeanne


  Another homerun. Very pretty!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 26, 2014)

Audacious Lipstick - Marisa


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 27, 2014)

Audacious Lipstick - Michiyo


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 27, 2014)

Allura Beauty said:


> Audacious Lipstick - Michiyo


Vibrant, it reminds me of Schiap ! Thank you for sharing !


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 27, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Vibrant, it reminds me of Schiap ! Thank you for sharing !


  My pleasure!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 27, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Vibrant, it reminds me of Schiap ! Thank you for sharing !


  :urock:


----------



## Tra0522 (Aug 28, 2014)

Such fun colors!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 29, 2014)

Audacious Lipstick - Vera 
  I LOVE this color!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 29, 2014)

Allura Beauty said:


> Audacious Lipstick - Vera  I LOVE this color!


  Very pretty. It looks stunning on you.  Did you post a swatch of Dominique yet?


----------



## camilaqc (Sep 3, 2014)

The gold one is gorgeooooooooooous!!!


----------



## cherricandy (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for all >pretty< swatchessss Love it!!


----------



## thelari (Sep 5, 2014)

And God Created The Woman Palette
  No Flash // sunlight


----------



## thelari (Sep 5, 2014)

Ride Up To The Moon Palette
  No Flash // sunlight


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 5, 2014)

thelari said:


> And God Created The Woman Palette No Flash // sunlight


  I've got nothing but love for these eye shadows.


----------



## narsfanatic (Oct 5, 2014)

Hello girls! Its rather difficult to put swatches of every nars that i own (im really a nars fanatic), so I'll start with my eyeshadow duos(those with black backgrounds is what i own, the others with a nars counter background is what i dont own yet, but i included them in case someone wants to see how they look like) , eyeshadow singles, eye paints, larger than life eyeliner and pure matte lipsticks. I also have swatches of most of the nars audacious lipsticks and new velvet lip liners that i swatched at the counter if you guys want to look at them.

  Eyeshadow duos:



































  Eyeshadow singles, including the new dual intensity eyeshadow singles:













  Eye Paints:




  Larger than Life eyeliners:




  Pure Matte lipsticks:


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 5, 2014)

narsfanatic said:


> Hello girls! Its rather difficult to put swatches of every nars that i own (im really a nars fanatic), so I'll start with my eyeshadow duos(those with black backgrounds is what i own, the others with a nars counter background is what i dont own yet, but i included them in case someone wants to see how they look like) , eyeshadow singles, eye paints, larger than life eyeliner and pure matte lipsticks. I also have swatches of most of the nars audacious lipsticks and new velvet lip liners that i swatched at the counter if you guys want to look at them.  Eyeshadow duos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well alright then.  Your collection is amazing. :hot:


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 20, 2014)

head spinning mind blowed why is the world did nars dc Chelsea girl  lip lacquer that was my all time favorite gloss ever I saw it a couple months ago put off ordering now it gone everywhere nars is so wrong for this it was a best seller whyyyyyyyy nars my heart is in pieces now I send nars a email here is the reply   Thank you so much for your interest in NARS Cosmetics.    Unfortunately, we are no longer producing the Chelsea Girls lip lacquer.  We understand it’s disappointing when a favorite product is no longer available. Product phase outs can result from a variety of factors which don’t always afford us the opportunity to provide advance notice.   If we can assist you further please don’t hesitate to contact us.   Kind regards,   Customer Care NARS Cosmetics


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 20, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> NARS Cosmetics


  Bummer. Sorry about that Glammy. That sucks!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 20, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Bummer. Sorry about that Glammy. That sucks!!


awwwww thanks vanderkamp its going to be hard to find something to top cg


----------



## Monsy (Oct 20, 2014)

this is thread only for swatches. there is a separate thread for chelsea girl


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 20, 2014)

Monsy said:


> this is thread only for swatches. there is a separate thread for chelsea girl


Hmmmm  it just says all nars product  I had no idea swatches only I will keep that in mind


----------



## Monsy (Oct 20, 2014)

I know it's confusing. But it is in the PRODUCT SWATCHES part of the forum 

 

  If you go into Nars part of the forum you can find thread about chelsea girl , I remember seeing it a while ago


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 20, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I know it's confusing. But it is in the PRODUCT SWATCHES part of the forum      If you go into Nars part of the forum you can find thread about chelsea girl , I remember seeing it a while ago


O okay thanks


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 4, 2015)

https://www.narscosmetics.com/USA/h...?dwvar_999NAC0000015_color=7845096122#start=1

  So!  I went on NARS today to place my order for Dominique before it sells out again and I just so happen to see they had the Hardwire Lipsticks still available with Adriatic being one of them!!  I got it too because I was so upset when I missed it when it came out.  Just thought I'd leave this here incase anyone else was still on the hunt for it!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 5, 2015)

Dual-Intensity Eyeshadows in Telesto & Pasiphae


----------



## Monsy (Nov 20, 2020)

it's discontinued a while ago


----------

